# KMS doesn't seem to kick in until after init starts

## widremann

Or it doesn't set the mode to the correct resolution until after init/udev gets going.  I see the 80x25 text console until that time.  How can I get KMS to set the mode earlier?

----------

## VoidMage

If your video card is compiled as a module, that's probably

what causes your "problem".

----------

## Rexilion

You could (maybe) partially work around it by preloading the module in an initramfs  :Question: 

----------

## widremann

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

> You could (maybe) partially work around it by preloading the module in an initramfs 

 

I'll try that.  I did try compiling it into the kernel directly, but that resulted in a lock up at boot.

----------

## s4e8

If you use the nouveau driver in kernel 2.6.33, you need put some firmware blob to initramfs.

Or just waiting for 2.6.34.

----------

## Rexilion

That's also the problem it hanged during start. You probably need to build the firmware *inside* the kernel.

EDIT: Discard this post, I read over it   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: Last edited by Rexilion on Mon Mar 29, 2010 6:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pigeon768

 *widremann wrote:*   

> I'll try that.  I did try compiling it into the kernel directly, but that resulted in a lock up at boot.

  Yeah, that's your problem. The kernel can only run code that's loaded into it, either by compiling directly into the kernel, or by loading it as a module. If you go the module route, you won't get KMS until your userspace tools (udev, modprobe and friends) load it. I'm no expert at initramfs, but I believe initramfs won't make a difference - there still needs to be some sort of event that would make your kernel decide it needs to load and initialize the module. For a video card driver with an already running VGA console, that won't happen until udev tells your kernel to load the driver.

Out of curiosity, what's your setup? KMS works flawlessly with my intel card.

----------

